# Gestational Sac only, no embryo



## RedSoxGirl

I found out on March 14th that I was pregnant, the first day of my last period was february 14th. I went for my first ultrasound and they said the gestation sac was empty and nothing was going to grow inside, my hcg was around 11,000. I've been bleeding too, went back when I was supposed to be about 6-7 weeks (3 days later) and still nothing but hcg went up to 15000. I need reassurance before my last chance ultrasound. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## natty1985

RedSoxGirl said:


> I found out on March 14th that I was pregnant, the first day of my last period was february 14th. I went for my first ultrasound and they said the gestation sac was empty and nothing was going to grow inside, my hcg was around 11,000. I've been bleeding too, went back when I was supposed to be about 6-7 weeks (3 days later) and still nothing but hcg went up to 15000. I need reassurance before my last chance ultrasound. Any thoughts anyone?

Im not sure really as i had the same situation only earlier, is there a chance dates could be wrong or ovulated later than you thought ? stupid q i know because you probably know all this down to a T. The only think i can say is when i have my ultrasound the tech said to me it can take up to 8 weeks to see something and the fact that your HCG is rising is surely a good thing. Have hope and try to keep smiling heres hoping your little bubba is just shy xxxx


----------



## JPARR01

natty1985 said:


> RedSoxGirl said:
> 
> 
> I found out on March 14th that I was pregnant, the first day of my last period was february 14th. I went for my first ultrasound and they said the gestation sac was empty and nothing was going to grow inside, my hcg was around 11,000. I've been bleeding too, went back when I was supposed to be about 6-7 weeks (3 days later) and still nothing but hcg went up to 15000. I need reassurance before my last chance ultrasound. Any thoughts anyone?
> 
> Im not sure really as i had the same situation only earlier, is there a chance dates could be wrong or ovulated later than you thought ? stupid q i know because you probably know all this down to a T. The only think i can say is when i have my ultrasound the tech said to me it can take up to 8 weeks to see something and the fact that your HCG is rising is surely a good thing. Have hope and try to keep smiling heres hoping your little bubba is just shy xxxxClick to expand...


Yea I was wondering the same thing (dates wrong, etc.). Wishing you the best of luck! Please keep us posted! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucia

I've also read that if you have a retroverted/tilted uterus it can be hard to see the little bubs. Not sure if this applies to you or not.


----------



## jojo23

have everything crossed for you and hoping little one is just shy xxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am sorry I don't have any info for you, but i am wishing you the best...
xoxoxo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hope everything turns out good for you! :hugs:


----------



## misfit76

I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer. Just being honest as I went thru this myself just 6 weeks ago. Still bleeding today. Its a blighted Ovum. I too had a sac with no baby inside. If your beta is 11,000, you would most deff be able to see a fetal pole on any ultrasound machine. People on here kept trying to assure me it could be too soon, and all the other things people say that are not the truth. I feel horrible for you, I really do. The sooner you can accept it the better. Because I had some many women on here telling me there could be a baby inside....I never gave up hope and it made things a lot worse. I advice for you is to trust your gut and listen to your doctors. I never felt pregnant and now I know why. I hope you can come to terms with your blighten ovum and hope you are able to get pregnant again. We were going to try right away but my body is not passing my blighted ovum as expected. 6 Weeks and I am still not finished with my loss. I hope we are able to try again soon and put this behind us. I know I sound harsh but I promise I am saving you a lot of worry and heart break.


----------



## cazi77

misfit76 said:


> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer. Just being honest as I went thru this myself just 6 weeks ago. Still bleeding today. Its a blighted Ovum. I too had a sac with no baby inside. If your beta is 11,000, you would most deff be able to see a fetal pole on any ultrasound machine. People on here kept trying to assure me it could be too soon, and all the other things people say that are not the truth. I feel horrible for you, I really do. The sooner you can accept it the better. Because I had some many women on here telling me there could be a baby inside....I never gave up hope and it made things a lot worse. I advice for you is to trust your gut and listen to your doctors. I never felt pregnant and now I know why. I hope you can come to terms with your blighten ovum and hope you are able to get pregnant again. We were going to try right away but my body is not passing my blighted ovum as expected. 6 Weeks and I am still not finished with my loss. I hope we are able to try again soon and put this behind us. I know I sound harsh but I promise I am saving you a lot of worry and heart break.

I'm so sorry you are having to to through this but i've got to agree. I went through exactly the same thing in dec and I too never gave up hope but think i knew deep down that there would not be a good outcome. My hcg was very high like yours. I ended up having medical management to pass the sac. Sending big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## LauraSquiff

I'm in this position at the moment and I don't know what to think. I had a tiny amount of spotting, nothing more, and only saw the doctor because I thought I'd need an anti-d jab. She sent me along for a scan and I went feeling like a fraud after only a tiny episode of spotting (had nothing since thursday). I was meant to be 6 weeks exactly. They saw nothing but a gestational sac. I'm going in today for my second blood test to see what my hcg levels are doing and then back for another scan on thursday. I am sure of my dates as I used OPKs and got my first BFP at 11DPO, so I can't really be much later than I thought, and yet there was nothing there. My morning sickness is getting worse, though, so it feels like a cruel joke. I can't start dealing with it until it's confirmed as until then there'll always be a speck of hope, however small. I'm a bit of a mess at the moment. Don't know what to think.


----------



## Ducktales

hi, i am so sorry to hear you are going through this dreadful waiting and not knowing.
i also agree with cazi and misfit, i went in at 7 weeks for a scan, sac only, no baby, fetal pole anything. I wish i had just accepted my fate then, instead i read google, spoke to people and convinced myself there was hope. Waited 2 weeks for a scan at EPU and again, no baby, just a huge gestational sac that had doubled in size, hence the rising HCG.
I did feel pregnant, very pregnant, with morning sickness nausea, cramping, food aversions and this didnt stop until 2 weeks after my ERPC - which is the cruelest thing.
I also had very positive BFPs until 3 weeks after the ERPC.

What I would say is I have everything crossed for you girls that it will all be ok - and it might be, but having been there, I can't lie and say it will be
Good luck and fx'd
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## I wish I wish

Hi, I have just been through this myself. We had the sac there and no baby. And the sonographer wanted me to go back in 2 weeks incase id got my dates wrong. I knew I hadn't made a mistake and sure enough I started to
Miscarry. 

I'd had a feeling something wasn't right as 8 weeks all of my symptoms vanished.. I then had some spotting and got an early scan when I should have been 8+4. I was diagnosed with a tilted uterus (won't affect fertility) and she said there was a sac and no baby. I asked why I'd felt preg for 8 weeks and she said this is down to my body thinking i was still pregnant. It wasn't long after that the natural miscarriage happened. 

I so hope u hve your dates wrong I really do, I wouldnt wish this on anyone x


----------



## LauraSquiff

Well my bloods came back yesterday and I was called immediately into hospital with a suspected ectopic pregnancy. After spending 6 hours in hospital they still haven't confirmed where my pregnancy is. I am pregnant, my hcg levels are rising but not as they should be and there's no clear pregnancy in my womb, but no clear pregnancy in my tubes either. I was told I'd be kept in for immediate labroscopy and d&c but I said that if there was even the slightest of chances I still had a baby I didn't want that. Obviously I know, I'm realistic, I'm not going to have this baby, but if I don't make completely sure I'll always wonder and that will be worse. So they're sending me in for one last blood test this morning. If my hcg levels have started to fall, they'll let things happen naturally. If they're the same or have risen slightly again, I'll need the op. This is horrible. I'm still suffering morning sickness and everything because my hormones are so high (9700 on Sunday). It's like one big cruel joke. After being poked and prodded inside and out by so many different doctors yesterday I just want my body to do what it needs to do now, but it won't. I'm still not even spotting.


----------



## I wish I wish

Hun I am so sorry, this is awful for you. Completly get why you feel like u do. I would have thought they'd have to locate the sac as it would have implanted somewhere for u to be getting your symptoms. You poor poor thing.

I know why they want to keep you in, they want to minimise any damage Which could potentially be caused by an ectopic. 

Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## misfit76

LauraSquiff said:


> Well my bloods came back yesterday and I was called immediately into hospital with a suspected ectopic pregnancy. After spending 6 hours in hospital they still haven't confirmed where my pregnancy is. I am pregnant, my hcg levels are rising but not as they should be and there's no clear pregnancy in my womb, but no clear pregnancy in my tubes either. I was told I'd be kept in for immediate labroscopy and d&c but I said that if there was even the slightest of chances I still had a baby I didn't want that. Obviously I know, I'm realistic, I'm not going to have this baby, but if I don't make completely sure I'll always wonder and that will be worse. So they're sending me in for one last blood test this morning. If my hcg levels have started to fall, they'll let things happen naturally. If they're the same or have risen slightly again, I'll need the op. This is horrible. I'm still suffering morning sickness and everything because my hormones are so high (9700 on Sunday). It's like one big cruel joke. After being poked and prodded inside and out by so many different doctors yesterday I just want my body to do what it needs to do now, but it won't. I'm still not even spotting.



You know your HCG can rise with a blighten Ovum right? Mine did! Mine almost doubled every 3 days. That would explain why they cannot find a baby anywhere.


----------



## petitpas

misfit76 said:


> LauraSquiff said:
> 
> 
> Well my bloods came back yesterday and I was called immediately into hospital with a suspected ectopic pregnancy. After spending 6 hours in hospital they still haven't confirmed where my pregnancy is. I am pregnant, my hcg levels are rising but not as they should be and there's no clear pregnancy in my womb, but no clear pregnancy in my tubes either. I was told I'd be kept in for immediate labroscopy and d&c but I said that if there was even the slightest of chances I still had a baby I didn't want that. Obviously I know, I'm realistic, I'm not going to have this baby, but if I don't make completely sure I'll always wonder and that will be worse. So they're sending me in for one last blood test this morning. If my hcg levels have started to fall, they'll let things happen naturally. If they're the same or have risen slightly again, I'll need the op. This is horrible. I'm still suffering morning sickness and everything because my hormones are so high (9700 on Sunday). It's like one big cruel joke. After being poked and prodded inside and out by so many different doctors yesterday I just want my body to do what it needs to do now, but it won't. I'm still not even spotting.
> 
> 
> 
> You know your HCG can rise with a blighten Ovum right? Mine did! Mine almost doubled every 3 days. That would explain why they cannot find a baby anywhere.Click to expand...

I would have thought they'd be able to see a pregnancy sac. Usually, they say you can see something on an ultrasound when the hcg over 1000.

Obviously, I'm hoping that it isn't an ectopic, but if it is please do not delay treatment as it can be very dangerous. Big :hug:


----------



## LauraSquiff

The hcg only rose to 12000, so not good. I'm going in today for a final assessment and then a laparoscopy and d&c. Absolutely gutted, but hopefully by tomorrow I'll have some answers and can start dealing with it.


----------



## pooh_bear

LauraSquiff said:


> The hcg only rose to 12000, so not good. I'm going in today for a final assessment and then a laparoscopy and d&c. Absolutely gutted, but hopefully by tomorrow I'll have some answers and can start dealing with it.

I am so very sorry. You've been through so much - thinking of you and sending love and hugs your way. x


----------



## pooh_bear

misfit76 said:


> I don't mean to be a Debbie Downer. Just being honest as I went thru this myself just 6 weeks ago. Still bleeding today. Its a blighted Ovum. I too had a sac with no baby inside. If your beta is 11,000, you would most deff be able to see a fetal pole on any ultrasound machine. People on here kept trying to assure me it could be too soon, and all the other things people say that are not the truth. I feel horrible for you, I really do. The sooner you can accept it the better. Because I had some many women on here telling me there could be a baby inside....I never gave up hope and it made things a lot worse. I advice for you is to trust your gut and listen to your doctors. I never felt pregnant and now I know why. I hope you can come to terms with your blighten ovum and hope you are able to get pregnant again. We were going to try right away but my body is not passing my blighted ovum as expected. 6 Weeks and I am still not finished with my loss. I hope we are able to try again soon and put this behind us. I know I sound harsh but I promise I am saving you a lot of worry and heart break.

I compleley agree with what you said about listening to your gut instinct. My scan showed baby with heartbeat and everything looked perfect except sac was measuing small (about a week behind). I never felt pregnant (except fo sore, swollen breats and very tired) or believed it until I saw the scan then I was so excited....but when sonographer mentioned small sac size being a bad sign I had a horrible feeling I would lose the baby. Everyone told me to be positive as I had seen that tiny heartbeat and I desperatley wanted to but I had a horrible sense I was going to lose my baby. Two days later I miscarried and I am still struggling to come to terms with it. Female intuition is strong and as much as I tried to ignore it and think it was jst be being a natural born worrier, it was deeper than that. I am so glad we have each other on this forum as I don't think anyone can ever understand this until they've been through it themselves. :(


----------

